
Amazon S3 Outage Is What Happens When One Site Hosts Too Much of the Internet - krmboya
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/happens-one-site-hosts-entire-internet/
======
mrits
Those outage percentages are better than 99.99% of us need or could find
elsewhere. I'll take it.

